# STOCK 1964 IMPALA REAR JUICED AND SKIRTS...



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

JUST HAD A QUESTION...ON A STOCK 1964 IMPALA REAR END RUNNING JUICE AND SKIRTS AND A "Y" BAR, WHAT SIZE DOES IT NEED TO BE SHORTENED TOO??? THANKS ALOT ANY INFO WILL HELP...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Dec 27 2009, 08:10 PM~16104708
> *JUST HAD A QUESTION...ON A STOCK 1964 IMPALA REAR END RUNNING JUICE AND SKIRTS AND A "Y" BAR, WHAT SIZE DOES IT NEED TO BE SHORTENED TOO??? THANKS ALOT ANY INFO WILL HELP...
> *


1 inch to 1 1/2 on each side.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2009, 07:12 PM~16104733
> *1 inch to 1 1/2 on each side.
> *


EITHER ONE WILL WORK FINE???


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WHATS THE TOTAL INCHS ACROSS FOR A SHOTENED REAR END ON A 1964 IMPALA???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Dec 27 2009, 11:11 PM~16106652
> *WHATS THE TOTAL INCHS ACROSS FOR A SHOTENED REAR END ON A 1964 IMPALA???
> *



this is one of the reasons why people will opt for the toyota axle or a ford 9 inch...u get a shorter rear end to run the skirts as well as a much stronger axle


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

does it still rub with the y bar?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

If you Shorten your stock Impala axle 1" on each side you can lay and still run skirts! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Dec 27 2009, 11:21 PM~16106752
> *does it still rub with the y bar?
> *



the Y bone is only to keep the axle centered under the car using the factory perche on the axle as well as the mount on the frame..you would only have to make a 2nd mount on the frame for the other side to attach...still not my favorite suspension design


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THANKS FOR EVERYONES INPUT.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Dec 27 2009, 08:10 PM~16104708
> *JUST HAD A QUESTION...ON A STOCK 1964 IMPALA REAR END RUNNING JUICE AND SKIRTS AND A "Y" BAR, WHAT SIZE DOES IT NEED TO BE SHORTENED TOO??? THANKS ALOT ANY INFO WILL HELP...
> *


YOU SHOULD TRY A G BODY REAR END THE AXELS NEVER SIDE OUT ITS STRONGER AND ITS ALREADY SHORTER........ IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER WHEN YOU INSTALL A WISH BONE ON THEM


I DID IT THREE IMPALAS ALREADY THEY LOVE EM......


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

toyota rear end and wish bone


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 07:43 PM~16126820
> *YOU SHOULD TRY A G BODY REAR END THE AXELS NEVER SIDE OUT ITS STRONGER AND ITS ALREADY SHORTER........  IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER WHEN YOU INSTALL A WISH BONE ON THEM
> I DID IT THREE IMPALAS ALREADY THEY LOVE EM......
> *


PICS...IT WOULD HELP ME OUT ALOT BRO...THANKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Dec 29 2009, 07:50 PM~16126878
> *toyota rear end and wish bone
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DID YOU CUT OUT A LIL OF THE CENTER OF THE "X" FRAME SO THE AXEL COULD DROP DOWN??? OR DO YOU EVEN REALLY NEED TOO???


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

HERE YOU GO STREET FAME CUSTOMS IN SAN DIEGO DID THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

HERE YOU GO STREET FAME CUSTOMS IN SAN DIEGO DID THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Dec 29 2009, 07:54 PM~16126936
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DID YOU CUT OUT A LIL OF THE CENTER OF THE "X" FRAME SO THE AXEL COULD DROP DOWN??? OR DO YOU EVEN REALLY NEED TOO???
> *


yes i did and the toyota axle shafts do not slide out either ask a drive train shop the chevy 10 bolt is a junk rear end unless you have a lot of cash to spend on upgrades and the toyota is bullet proof they use them in high horse power rock crallers.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT YOU THINK??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU DONT GOTTA CHANGE NOTHING..... WORKS LIKE A BEUTTY!!!!


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 08:45 PM~16127585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Dec 29 2009, 10:25 PM~16128138
> *Nice!
> *


IT EVEN HAS A ONE PEICE DRIVE SHAFT!!! THAT ALSO CAME OFF A G BODY!! DRIVES LAYED AND LOCKED ALL THE WAY UP TOO! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MORE INFO ON THE G BODY SHIT! YOU CAN USE THE DRIVE SHAFT TO?????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 11:10 PM~16128737
> *MORE INFO ON THE G BODY SHIT! YOU CAN USE THE DRIVE SHAFT TO?????
> *


IF YOU CUT THE CENTER OF THE FRAME OUT... ITS BATTER ALL THE WAY AROUND SOLID DRIVE SHAFT SHORTER REAR END AXELS NEVER SLID OUT .... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK I C NOW BUT POST PICSSS :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 11:27 PM~16128945
> *IF YOU CUT THE CENTER OF THE FRAME OUT...  ITS BATTER ALL THE WAY AROUND SOLID DRIVE SHAFT SHORTER REAR END AXELS NEVER SLID OUT .... :biggrin:
> *


but youve just weaked the center of the frame by cutting the center out


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 11:36 PM~16129040
> *OK I C NOW BUT POST PICSSS :biggrin:
> *


ILL TAKE SOME TOMORROW BRO.... WILL POST THEM AFTER WORK ...... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

damn double post


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2009, 11:40 PM~16129086
> *but youve just weaked the center of the frame by cutting the center out
> *


TRUE TRUE THATS WHY YOU GOTTA WRAP IT UP ILL POST SOME PICS TOMORROW ITS TO DARK OUT TO TAKE THE PICS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 08:43 PM~16126820
> *YOU SHOULD TRY A G BODY REAR END THE AXELS NEVER SIDE OUT ITS STRONGER AND ITS ALREADY SHORTER........  IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER WHEN YOU INSTALL A WISH BONE ON THEM
> I DID IT THREE IMPALAS ALREADY THEY LOVE EM......
> *


X2


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 11:42 PM~16129104
> *TRUE TRUE  THATS WHY YOU GOTTA WRAP IT UP ILL POST SOME PICS TOMORROW ITS TO DARK OUT TO TAKE THE PICS!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



just had to mention that cuz i know someones gonna see this and do it..and wonder why the frame bent lol


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2009, 11:52 PM~16129232
> *just had to mention that cuz i know someones gonna see this and do it..and wonder why the frame bent lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 01:40 AM~16129088
> *ILL TAKE SOME TOMORROW BRO....  WILL POST THEM AFTER WORK ...... :biggrin:
> *


COOL, I GOT A FRAME THATS WRAPED IN 1/4s FULLY STRAPPED IF I DID CUT THE MIDDLE OUT I WOULDNT WORRY BOUT NOTHING RIGHT CUZ ITS ALREADY REINFORCED??????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 12:04 AM~16129420
> *COOL, I GOT A FRAME THATS WRAPED IN 1/4s FULLY STRAPPED IF I DID CUT THE MIDDLE OUT I WOULDNT WORRY BOUT NOTHING RIGHT CUZ ITS ALREADY REINFORCED??????
> *


IT WOULD BE GOOD IF ITS WRAPPED IN 1/4 INCH !!!!!!!!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

I HAD MINE FULLY WRAPED BY HOMIES... :biggrin:, IM JUST DOING MY HOMEWORK AND ASKING ALL THE QUESTIONS I CAN TO COVER ALL MY BASES...BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR INPUT...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Dec 30 2009, 12:49 AM~16130048
> *I HAD MINE FULLY WRAPED BY HOMIES... :biggrin:, IM JUST DOING MY HOMEWORK AND ASKING ALL THE QUESTIONS I CAN TO COVER ALL MY BASES...BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR INPUT...
> 
> 
> ...



you could cut the tunnel out like the other homie mentioned..but ur still gonna have to reinforce the axle anyways...you may as well just get urself an axle that works instead of trying to modify the frame to make one work...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

BUT REMEMBER YOU COULD STILL USE A IMPALA DRIVE SHAFT WE JUST USE THE G BODY SHAFT BECAUSE WE CUT THE CENTER OUT..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

U LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

I HAVE A REAR SWAY BAR I BOUGHT FOR MY 64 IMPALA, DO I MOUNT IT TO THE TRAILING ARMS??? IF SO DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF HOW THEY MOUNTED THEIRS???  THANKS FOR THE INPUT...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

stock chromed rearend, y bar, 13x7 cambell zeniths, and skirts. i did a lil grinding on the skirts,


----------



## 63ragtop (Dec 4, 2009)

:wow: Nice color Red :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 8 2010, 01:51 PM~19017240
> *stock chromed rearend, y bar, 13x7 cambell zeniths, and skirts. i did a lil grinding on the skirts,
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD, WHERE DID YOU GRIND THE SKIRTS AT???


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Nov 8 2010, 08:24 PM~19020698
> *LOOKS GOOD, WHERE DID YOU GRIND THE SKIRTS AT???
> *


i grinded the inner lip of the skirt


----------



## sssam71485 (Jun 29, 2009)

I Don't think you'll be able to three wheel the 64 by just grinding down the skirts....I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure you can't...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

IF I SHORTEN THE REAR END, 1 INCH ON EACH SIDE DO I STILL NEED TO GRIND THE SKIRTS???...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Dec 28 2009, 07:11 AM~16106652
> *WHATS THE TOTAL INCHS ACROSS FOR A SHOTENED REAR END ON A 1964 IMPALA???
> *


The Versailles 9" rearends are 58" flange to flange. Those are the ones used because they're narrow enough to clear skirts, stronger and have disc brakes.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sssam71485_@Nov 14 2010, 09:59 AM~19064452
> *I Don't think you'll be able to three wheel the 64 by just grinding down the skirts....I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure you can't...
> *


Stock rearend with ybone and zeniths


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 25 2011, 04:33 PM~20179632
> *Stock rearend with ybone and zeniths
> 
> 
> ...


LETS SEE MY HOMIE GOT A 63 VERT STOCK REAREND BUT HE PUT A WISHBONE ON IT AND DID A LITTLE GRINDING ON THE SKIRTS NOW I GOT A 63HT FORD 9 WISHBONE SETUP BUT YOU STILL HAVE TO TAKE A INCH OFF EACH SIDE FOR THE SKIRTS NOT TOO RUB


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

cool car


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 25 2011, 02:33 PM~20179632
> *Stock rearend with ybone and zeniths
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE MOON ROOF???


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 25 2011, 02:33 PM~20179632
> *Stock rearend with ybone and zeniths
> 
> 
> ...


You have disc brakes in the back?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S.+Mar 29 2011, 12:12 PM~20210619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, stock chromed rearend


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

IM GOING TO BE RUNNING 8'S IN THE FRONT AND 12'S IN THE BACK WHAT TON SPRING SHOULD I RUN IN THE FRONT AND BACK??? WHAT SIZE STACK???


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 7 2011, 08:10 AM~20281551
> *Me and my pops did it, it was our first not to hard to do :biggrin:
> No, stock chromed rearend
> *


I think that might be my problem. I have a stock rear with the zero offset disc brake kit and Y-bone. Running real daytons, but the skirts rub on the rim.  My boy is running stock rear with drums in the back and his d's don't rub.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 25 2011, 02:28 PM~20178283
> *The Versailles 9" rearends are 58" flange to flange. Those are the ones used because they're narrow enough to clear skirts, stronger and have disc brakes.
> *



Yes the Versailles rear is actually 58.5"s from wheel contract to wheel contact... not really flange to flange, but I think thats what you meant. The measurement is taken right from where the rims would seat at the drum/disc. All the 9's i've built are that measurement and they have plently of room, yet not too narrow (like some models of toyotas). Too narrow and you'll have to run spacers and/or hit frame while 3 wheel.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

IM GOING TO BE RUNNING 8'S IN THE FRONT AND 12'S IN THE BACK WHAT TON SPRING SHOULD I RUN IN THE FRONT AND BACK??? WHAT SIZE STACK??? IT'S JUST A LAY AND PLAY SETUP... ALSO DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO BUY CHROMED OUT SPRINGS???


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Apr 20 2011, 09:44 AM~20381096
> *IM GOING TO BE RUNNING 8'S IN THE FRONT AND 12'S IN THE BACK WHAT TON SPRING SHOULD I RUN IN THE FRONT AND BACK??? WHAT SIZE STACK??? IT'S JUST A LAY AND PLAY SETUP... ALSO DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO BUY CHROMED OUT SPRINGS???
> *


I got them in stock


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 14 2011, 02:52 AM~20332082
> *Yes the Versailles rear is actually 58.5"s from wheel contract to wheel contact... not really flange to flange, but I think thats what you meant.  The measurement is taken right from where the rims would seat at the drum/disc. All the 9's i've built are that measurement and they have plently of room, yet not too narrow (like some models of toyotas). Too narrow and you'll have to run spacers and/or hit frame while 3 wheel.
> *


I'm talking about the flanges on the housing, not the flanges on the axles like you're talking about. 
If you measure it axle flange to axle flange, 58.5" sounds about right.

So that's:

58" housing flange to housing flange
58.5" axle flange to axle flange


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:40 AM~16129086
> *but youve just weaked the center of the frame by cutting the center out
> *


 i only know one guy to cut a frame like that ... and havent heard nothing in a few years about anybody doing it again ... 

watch about 1:11 or you can watch the whole vid if you wish .. its a throw back anyways 
http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/234824


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Apr 20 2011, 10:44 AM~20381096
> *IM GOING TO BE RUNNING 8'S IN THE FRONT AND 12'S IN THE BACK WHAT TON SPRING SHOULD I RUN IN THE FRONT AND BACK??? WHAT SIZE STACK??? IT'S JUST A LAY AND PLAY SETUP... ALSO DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO BUY CHROMED OUT SPRINGS???
> *


STILL NOT ANSWERED...ANYONE???


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Apr 26 2011, 10:30 AM~20423115
> *STILL NOT ANSWERED...ANYONE???
> *


give us a call 805/922/5019


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

ford 9 inch is cheaper way to go. just swap and ride


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yaboirimp_@Apr 26 2011, 09:42 PM~20428537
> *ford 9 inch is cheaper way to go. just swap and ride
> *


U don't have to change ur lower trailin arm mouts? And witch ford come with 9 inch rear end thanx


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

Toyota rearend with a y- bone is the cheapest and best way to go.Paid $150 for mine from the junk yard,PLENTY of clearance without shortening and drives alot better on the freeway


























.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 8 2010, 01:51 PM~19017240
> *stock chromed rearend, y bar, 13x7 cambell zeniths, and skirts. i did a lil grinding on the skirts,
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: good topic... same type of question in Wheel & Tire Section: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592747


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Apr 13 2011, 05:19 PM~20331758
> *I think that might be my problem. I have a stock rear with the zero offset disc brake kit and Y-bone. Running real daytons, but the skirts rub on the rim.  My boy is running stock rear with drums in the back and his d's don't rub.
> *


What year D's? Most people don't know that Dayton has different offsets (older D's having the highest offset and newer D's having lower offset). Pre-Stamp D's with the cast hubs are the best for skirt applications and guranteed not to rub. The second best is the Pre-Stamp Smooth 225/224 hubs should not rub... worst is stamped/newer D's rub cut and grind.

JD (Hustle Harder/Zenith California) and I (Envious Touch) can build 13x7 & 14x7 that don't rub with skirts


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 4 2011, 12:46 AM~20481395
> *What year D's? Most people don't know that Dayton has different offsets (older D's having the highest offset and newer D's having lower offset). Pre-Stamp D's with the cast hubs are the best for skirt applications and guranteed not to rub. The second best is the Pre-Stamp Smooth 225/224 hubs should not rub... worst is stamped/newer D's rub cut and grind.
> 
> JD (Hustle Harder/Zenith California) and I (Envious Touch) can build 13x7 & 14x7 that don't rub with skirts
> *


P.S. for those of you that dont know; the higher the offset wheels wont stick out as much and the lower the offset wheels stick out more.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO WHAT SIZE COIL DO I RUN IN THE BACK, NO HOPPING JUST LAY AND PLAY...


----------

